

Show HN: Can you give feedback on this Kickstarter, please? - aledalgrande
http://kickstarter.thenifty.me

======
mion
I'm not a woman, nor did I read the entire project description, but it's worth
noting that most successful Kickstarters featured a nice, high quality video
with playful music.

You could borrow one of those nice DSLR cameras from a friend and shoot
something, buy/get some background music online and then get help to edit a
short video. It's not that hard and definitely worth it!

~~~
aledalgrande
Yeah, we're definitely going to do it, I think one of the lessons learned is
that we rushed into the campaign.

------
DanBC
> Mass production has lowered the quality of materials, but first of all has
> tried to standardize body proportions to lower the costs. We don't have
> perfect bodies. Nobody has. And there are different kinds of body shapes:
> apple, banana, hourglass and pear, just to start.

This could be re-written.

That first sentence feels weird. Could you find a writerly pal to go through
all the text?

EDIT: It's a great idea though. Many people like quality classic things.
There's Sub Reddits that are relevant, such as /r/builttolast and an advert in
the right subreddit might be handy.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thanks for the tip!

